# cultivating cripts



## chili_is_hot (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi
I was wondering how and when to split them into smaller plants? Do you do it like anubias, just cut the root base in half, or does it send runners out? Does the plant have to have a certin number of leaves first?
thanks
sean


----------



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

Most established crypts send out runners, prolific species like wendtii green gecko can put out 2-3 runners every week, if you keep cutting them and replant.


----------



## chili_is_hot (Dec 2, 2005)

ok Thanks


----------

